# Wide abdomen mantis (indo pacific mantis)



## Rick (Jun 2, 2005)

So far this has been the most problematic species I have kept. They seem to grow very slow. I had one die today due to a bad molt. First mantis I have ever had die while molting. They will also eat until about to burst and then a few days later will throw it all up. :?


----------



## Joe (Jun 2, 2005)

Thats too bad.  my last pair of desiccata ate full to bursting all the time and caused their subadult molt to be a failure for some reason. they just didn't molt and died standing there. What do wide abdomen mantids look like? can you show me a pic?

Joe


----------



## Ian (Jun 2, 2005)

hierodula patellifera, I had a lot of ooths availale a while back. They are like the membernacea I think, green, and, well, standard hierdoula like I think...

Chreers,

Ian


----------



## Macano (Jun 2, 2005)

I haven't had any problems with mine yet, but sheesh they are jumpy. Just looking at them wrong seems to induce heart attacks in mine.


----------



## specy (Jun 2, 2005)

Is it this one? Used to see a lot when I was in Hong Kong, but never kept one though.

http://freebsd.tspes.tpc.edu.tw/~afu/312.htm


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2005)

> Is it this one? Used to see a lot when I was in Hong Kong, but never kept one though.http://freebsd.tspes.tpc.edu.tw/~afu/312.htm


Mine are like L3 or 4 so I don't know if thats them.


----------



## Ian (Jun 3, 2005)

yep, thats the one. Came across that site myself a while back, like, the only site on the net with decent pics of the species.

Cheers,

ian


----------



## Leah (Jun 3, 2005)

http://www.wildeyereptiles.com/cpg132/thum...ls.php?album=59


----------

